# Nuclear Devices



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

does anyone have any experience working with nuclear devices (e.g. radioactive material)?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Um, yes. That's not something to dabble in though.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Zog said:


> Um, yes. That's not something to dabble in though.


your advice is not to work (install/handle) with these devices?

I appreciate your answer and response. Thanks.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Potential11 said:


> your advice is not to work (install/handle) with these devices?
> 
> I appreciate your answer and response. Thanks.


"Nuclear devices" is pretty vauge.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Thermonuclear weapons? Smoke detectors? What we talkin about here


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Zog said:


> "Nuclear devices" is pretty vauge.


devices used in refineries..


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Legacyelectric said:


> Thermonuclear weapons? Smoke detectors? What we talkin about here



no, not any weapons; I believe its used for measurement purposes. 

My question is to work/handle certain devices that give off radiation shouldn't a person be trained? 
As electricians we are trained about electricity and go through safety trainings, and NFPA 70E stating that an employee needs to be trained every time he is going to perform an unfamiliar task. Is there a training that should be done before a person is exposed to such things?

Working around certain hazards are new to me and is not what I have been trained to work under those conditions.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You're looking for greenman, he works in a nuclear power plant.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes. With proper training ( 40 hour OSHA hazwoper, updated 8 hours yearly plus onsite minimum 3 days of additional training ) almost anything can be worked on. Do the training and take it seriously, pay attention to detail and pay attention to what others are doing around you.

If no one else seems to take it seriously - either it is not dangerous or they don't care if they kill you and your family ... so assume the worst and do your own research and protect yourself.

I have worked on nuclear measurement devices, have worked in nuke plants and am currently on a hazardous waste site. Everything is doable with patience, training and the right equipment.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I installed some radioactive exit signs.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

eejack said:


> Yes. With proper training ( 40 hour OSHA hazwoper, updated 8 hours yearly plus onsite minimum 3 days of additional training ) almost anything can be worked on. Do the training and take it seriously, pay attention to detail and pay attention to what others are doing around you.
> 
> If no one else seems to take it seriously - either it is not dangerous or they don't care if they kill you and your family ... so assume the worst and do your own research and protect yourself.
> 
> I have worked on nuclear measurement devices, have worked in nuke plants and am currently on a hazardous waste site. Everything is doable with patience, training and the right equipment.


Thanks eejack!


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

I did some work back in the 80s overseas in the Ukraine. It was a power plant and the engineers there were some of the smartest guys I ever met. Learned a lot on the job, what do you need to know?


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

the thing is I never received any of that hazmat training. 

According to the safety radiation officer we can handle the unit for no more than one hour to be on the safe side but we still get our dose. 

but if there is no training involved I am going to have to opt out next time I'm asked to handle the unit even if it is for a little bit.... 

I understand that we get some radiation from x-rays and ct scans and in the medical field it is considered safe yet they take some precautions. I also understand that if proper training, equipment is involved things can be done safe.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Potential11 said:


> According to the safety radiation officer we can handle the unit for no more than one hour to be on the safe side but we still get our dose.


Find out what the unit is and research it yourself - it may be perfectly safe within the hour time limit, but you should also know what to do when something goes wrong...


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Aegis said:


> I did some work back in the 80s overseas in the Ukraine. It was a power plant and the engineers there were some of the smartest guys I ever met. Learned a lot on the job, what do you need to know?


before you can begin any work on any radioactive devices you need training?

I think alot of guys on jobs get told to perform certain tasks and take that supervision will have worked out a plan to keep you safe and they jump right into the task or basically they kinda accept the half assness from the supervision of thinking out a job to the last detail. I know its up to the worker to keep himself safe. As a worker, thats why I am here asking for experienced opinion on how to approach getting put in a bad situation and how to address it. 

For the record, I work for a union contractor and I know the hall is my friend


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

eejack said:


> Find out what the unit is and research it yourself - it may be perfectly safe within the hour time limit, but you should also know what to do when something goes wrong...


so i should take the safety guy word? 

shouldn't we get training before handling these devices? 

I know in NFPA 70e BEFORE you get involved in a task you need to go thru some training. Just like handling a boom lift or scissor lift you need training for each to manuever. 

You know people are scared of what they don't know so wouldn't training be appropriate. Yet the company doesn't want to offer the training and just get 'er done.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Legacyelectric said:


> Thermonuclear weapons? Smoke detectors? What we talkin about here


:laughing: Hahaha Damn good response!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Only nuclear thingie I've seen in use is one of those soil/gravel compaction analyzers.

The guy was walking around with it and set it down to run a test and then looked at me and said, "You should probably move." :blink:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Before my time we've apparently done a bunch of nuclear plant work. One of the guys was leaving and set off the damn dosimeter alarms. Had to go to the scrub down showers. Remember that movie _Silkwood?
_


----------

